# TeX Ausgabe croppen



## Aiju (23. Januar 2006)

Wie kann ich die TeX Ausgabe ins PNG Format umwandeln und dann automatisch croppen?
TeX in PNG umwandeln mach ich so:

```
tex file.tex
convert file.dvi file.png
```
Doch wie kriege ich die PNG Datei jetzt automatisch (per Shell-Befehl) gecroppt?

Croppen bedeutet übrigens, alles bis auf das wesentliche wegschneiden.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (23. Januar 2006)

Hi,

was verstehst du unter "wesentlich"?
Einen bestimmten Bildbereich? Text im Bild? What?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Aiju (23. Januar 2006)

Also: Wenn ich eine einzige Formel in TeX eingebe, dann mit tex file.tex in eine DVI-Datei umwandle, dann mit convert file.tex file.png umwandle, habe ich ganz oben links eine kleine Formel, sowas lässt sich aber schlecht in eine HTML-Datei einbinden, sonst ist ja das ganze Layout (auch wenn es nur ein "einfaches" Layout) in der Hose


----------



## Patrick Kamin (23. Januar 2006)

http://www.matheboard.de/~georg/

Schau da mal vorbei

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Aiju (23. Januar 2006)

Danke, ich komme nun allein klar.


----------

